# You know your a Spurs fan when..



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

(got this from the laker fourm)

-Your favorite colors are black,White and sivler
-Your least favorite colors are purple and gold
-hate the number .4
-always have a speacial feeling on memorial day
-you take take your date to a restruant with a tv so you can still watch the game
-you name your kids after your favorite player

add yours


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

When you prefer turtles over dogs and cats
When you thought the twin towers still stood until 2003
When you confuse the AT&T Center with the department of foreign affairs
When you got a gift on father's day even though you don't have kids

Thought of all of those just now so they're not that great, and alot of you probably don't even get some of them. Oh and number three was kinda stolen from our motto :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

-you dont go on the boards for majority of the day if the spurs loose 
-feel like every game is a playoff game


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> -*you dont go on the boards for majority of the day if the spurs loose *
> -feel like every game is a playoff game


I know what you mean. I just feel horrible after every loss. That also gives me another.

Rush straight to the site when the spurs win in the last seconds :biggrin:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

^^Same her,i'm afraid to goto realgm or nba dot com when we lose.


-When you eat at fatso's everytime theres a game
-even if your sitting in another section of the restraunt,you sometimes go to the other end to check the score(did that)
-hate x-mas


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

you get to ***** about a game when you only win by 10


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> you get to ***** about a game when you only win by 10


Ha! Yep, spurs fans are spoiled fans :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

-your lead is never to big when theres 34 secs. on the clock


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

You're torn between loving and loathing the number 21


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

You are required to have a passport.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

You know you're a Spurs fan when:

- You can stand Manu Ginobili
- You know everything there is to know about the Parker/Longoria relationship
- You know what the "Rodeo Road Trip" means and when it takes place
- You hate Derek Fisher (For more than just that one damn shot)
- You don't think Bowen is a dirty player
- You remember guys like Sean Marks 10 years from now
- You go to HEB to buy the Spurs' "All-Star" wristbands and cut out the coupon in the Express News
- You keep every single free thing they give away at the home games
- You remember who Bill Curley was and who he was traded for


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

- You go to HEB to buy the Spurs' "All-Star" wristbands and cut out the coupon in the Express News


I got an horry and Finley one biatch!!!!!!


-you cringe whenever there is .4 seconds left in any game
-you cringe when theres .1 seconds left in any game(bogut)


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> - You go to HEB to buy the Spurs' "All-Star" wristbands and cut out the coupon in the Express News
> 
> 
> I got an horry and Finley one biatch!!!!!!
> ...


I don't recall this event. Besides, I thought if there was .3 seconds or less on the clock the game would be ruled over.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Nope,it has to be a tip in with less then .3 left,and thats what it was.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> Nope,it has to be a tip in with less then .3 left,and thats what it was.


Huh. Must have heard wrong. Either way I don't think I remember that event.

Edit: After they just wouldn't stop showing it tonight, I now know what you're talking about...though, it didn't look like a tip in to me.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

you circle a loss if you see the games on sunday on abc


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> (got this from the laker fourm)
> 
> -Your favorite colors are black,White and sivler
> -Your least favorite colors are purple and gold
> ...


you know you don't like the Spurs when
1.)You love Derek Fisher - check!
2.)You happen to be a Celtics fan - check!
3.)You are pissed because whenever you turn on the TV it's Super Bowl, Kobe's 81, and oh look it's the spurs! :rofl: - check!
4.)You're name is The Big Donut - check!
5.).8 is your least favorite # instead of .4 (with regards to Rip Hamilton) - check!

look! 5 for 5 baby, i don't like the SA Spurs!

Ha, sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> you know you don't like the Spurs when
> 1.)You love Derek Fisher - check!
> 2.)You happen to be a Celtics fan - check!
> 3.)You are pissed because whenever you turn on the TV it's Super Bowl, Kobe's 81, and oh look it's the spurs! :rofl: - check!
> ...


you dont like the yankees or spurs so you prob just hate good teams


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> you dont like the yankees or spurs so you prob just hate good teams


I hate the yankees also!...though it is cause I hate good teams:biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I hate the yankees also!...though it is cause I hate good teams:biggrin:


you hate us


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> you hate us


No. I hate good teams cause they always cause my team to win less. Spurs are my team so I can't hate them. Detroit and Dallas however....


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> you dont like the yankees or spurs so you prob just hate good teams


i don't like the Yankees because they are greedy little f**koffs


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> i don't like the Yankees because they are greedy little f**koffs


I call them the f**kees


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> I call them the f**kees


:rofl:


----------

